# good lighter for a decent price



## nickftw (Apr 17, 2012)

Well the title pretty much says it all lol, what is a good lighter that wont break the bank, talking under 30 bucks.

Thanks!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Ronson Jetlite. Even if you're like me and can't get them locally, you can buy them on ebay for $6-$8 shipped. It's the only lighter I've had that cost under $30 AND still works.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

+1 on what Joe said. 

I have a Xikar, Blackops and a Ronson Jetlite. Only the Jetlite is still working.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

I you want to go cheaper than a Ronson, you'll be either stuck with long shipping times (some people swear by a couple specific lighters on Deal Extreme), questionable quality (random gas station jet lighters), or soft flame.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

That's not to say I don't like my Xikar EX or Crossover more, but they cost over $30 each. For the money nothing beats the reliability of a Ronson. I totally trust it to be the lone lighter in my golf bag!! And if I lose it, o'well. Won't hurt the wallet too bad to replace it!!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

If I'm thinking right, those Ronsons are available at Wally World aren't they? I picked one of those up recently to keep in the truck, but I'm not sure if that's the one that was mentioned. It's pretty decent for the 3 or 4 bucks I paid for it.

A little while back I picked up a Rocky Patel branded lighter called a South Beach. It's a triple-jet and even came with a matching leather case. I paid a whopping $28 for it on Amazon. It seems to work great and I can give it a good recommendation. I have not had it long enough to be able to say how it will hold up though. It's made in China I think, but that's not necessarily bad. Hard to beat a triple flame for that kind of money. I bought it because I smoke a lot of 60-rings and it's sort of a pain lighting those with a single torch.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

How'd I forget I replied already? Argh I need to go to bed lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ronson jetlites hands down.
My original one is over 4 years old and still going strong.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> If I'm thinking right, those Ronsons are available at Wally World aren't they? I picked one of those up recently to keep in the truck, but I'm not sure if that's the one that was mentioned. It's pretty decent for the 3 or 4 bucks I paid for it.
> 
> A little while back I picked up a Rocky Patel branded lighter called a South Beach. It's a triple-jet and even came with a matching leather case. I paid a whopping $28 for it on Amazon. It seems to work great and I can give it a good recommendation. I have not had it long enough to be able to say how it will hold up though. It's made in China I think, but that's not necessarily bad. Hard to beat a triple flame for that kind of money. I bought it because I smoke a lot of 60-rings and it's sort of a pain lighting those with a single torch.


Yes I've found Ronsons at Walmart in that price range. Look for them at the tobacco checkout lane. Sometimes they've been sold out, so you might have to check more than once. I wouldn't want to pay shipping on something that cheap, but for a decent torch, anything under $10 is worth it IMO.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

ten08 said:


> Yes I've found Ronsons at Walmart in that price range. Look for them at the tobacco checkout lane. Sometimes they've been sold out, so you might have to check more than once. I wouldn't want to pay shipping on something that cheap, but for a decent torch, anything under $10 is worth it IMO.


Yeah, the Walmarts by me don't carry them. So $8 delivered is still technically pricey considering retail cost, but also still cheaper than anything else that works as good.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Yeah, the Walmarts by me don't carry them. So $8 delivered is still technically pricey considering retail cost, but also still cheaper than anything else that works as good.


Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have sold quite a few lighters including IM Corona, and the most reliable lighter at the best price, that I have seen, is the JetLine New York triple flame. Last year, we only had 6 come back nationwide. And they were plastic tops that burned (user error) Now they have metal tops.

MSRP $20. Lifetime warranty, and a large tank. This is what I use.

View attachment 66916


----------



## adambrs (Apr 9, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Ronson Jetlite. Even if you're like me and can't get them locally, you can buy them on ebay for $6-$8 shipped. It's the only lighter I've had that cost under $30 AND still works.


I have one, they work great


----------



## danb206 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I have sold quite a few lighters including IM Corona, and the most reliable lighter at the best price, that I have seen, is the JetLine New York triple flame. Last year, we only had 6 come back nationwide. And they were plastic tops that burned (user error) Now they have metal tops.
> 
> MSRP $20. Lifetime warranty, and a large tank. This is what I use.
> 
> View attachment 66916


Just ordered one on Amazon, see how it goes, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Ronson Jetlite for sure. You can get 10 of them for 30 bucks!


----------



## SamF (Nov 21, 2010)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> I have sold quite a few lighters including IM Corona, and the most reliable lighter at the best price, that I have seen, is the JetLine New York triple flame. Last year, we only had 6 come back nationwide. And they were plastic tops that burned (user error) Now they have metal tops.
> 
> MSRP $20. Lifetime warranty, and a large tank. This is what I use.
> 
> View attachment 66916


Yes, Good Lighter


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 for the Ronson. But I love my Xikar Element (I picked mine up for $22).


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothing against anyone, especially Andy, but I don't like the double or triple flames. Have all three and prefer the single flame (in a Ronson of course).


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

I will give another shout out to the ronson jet light. What does everyone use for butane though? Do you guys just stick with the ronson fluid or did you spring for something that was refined a bit more?


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

nadroj said:


> I will give another shout out to the ronson jet light. What does everyone use for butane though? Do you guys just stick with the ronson fluid or did you spring for something that was refined a bit more?


I use xikar fuel


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

nadroj said:


> I will give another shout out to the ronson jet light. What does everyone use for butane though? Do you guys just stick with the ronson fluid or did you spring for something that was refined a bit more?


Been using Ronson fuel in all of mine without problems for years.


----------



## vert1276 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been using the Bugatti B-1 lighter for about 6 months and its been working flawlessly for me. But its just a single jet if that matters to you. The devil site always has about 15 on auction they go for between $20 and $30......even cheaper if you luck out...I have always wanted a Bugatti car, but I think this is the closest I will ever come to owning a Bugatti :biggrin1:


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

I picked up a beauty "by accident" (I didn't really need it, but it was so shiny) from my local B&M a while back, and I fell in love with it. I carry it everyday now. Here are a few pics. 
It's shiny.








It's got a pipe lighter for when I need it.








If I decide to smoke some sticks It's got me covered there as well, with a single torch, AND a punch in the bottom.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International

Box of cigars and what seems like a good lighter.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been a huge Ronson Jetlite proponent in the past. I even started a trading thread so that those of us with easy access to them could pass them on to our brothers that couldn't find them locally (it was going strong for a while but eventually fizzled out :???: ). But the last two I've bought have had issues. The refill nozzle on both is set at an odd angle just funky enough that you can't get a can of butane to seal on it. So you can't refill it at all. I tossed the first one that did that...I should take this one apart and see if I can track down the issue, but I've been more of a pipe smoker lately, and I've been too lazy to fiddle with it.

Nonetheless, I still CONDITIONALLY recommend trying out a Ronson Jetlite if you can find one locally. Hopefully, it's a minor QC issue and I just got extremely unlucky to get two bad ones in a row.



SystemError said:


> Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International
> 
> Box of cigars and what seems like a good lighter.


LOL. CI is soooo full of crap. Another member here has that same lighter, except with a different logo (La Gloria Cubana, IIRC), and he paid somewhere south of $50 for it, as memory serves. I got two of them (again, exact same lighter, but mine were black with the Sancho Panza logo) free with two boxes of SP's. Don't get me wrong - it's actually a pretty neat little lighter. It's not even remotely wind resistant, but it has a nice heft, nice *ping!* when you open the lid, flint strike, soft flame, a nice lighter. But $300 mg: ?!?!? CI is really blowing smoke with that crap.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Beebo said:


> I picked up a beauty "by accident" (I didn't really need it, but it was so shiny) from my local B&M a while back, and I fell in love with it. I carry it everyday now. Here are a few pics.
> It's shiny.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very neat lighter, and they are very affordable as well. I had one for a couple of months and I loved it until it broke. Something in the igniter. It would still hiss gas when you press the button, but it stopped lighting. It wouldn't even make that "click" that it's supposed to make when you press the button all the way down, so I assume something mechanical broke in it.


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

Ronson jetlite all the way!

If your local walmart doesnt carry them (mine didnt) check walgreens or rite aid before ordering online. Both of my local walgreens/ rite aids have them for 4.99


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Beebo said:


> I picked up a beauty "by accident" (I didn't really need it, but it was so shiny) from my local B&M a while back, and I fell in love with it. I carry it everyday now. Here are a few pics.
> It's shiny.
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know what brand this lighter is? Lately I prefer dual flame lighters. Not dual jet, but dual flame types. So you have a soft flame for toasting and a jet for lighting or windy days. There are a few out there.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Cliff, it's interesting that you mention that. I've had some issues with a few of the Ronsons I've bought (OK, i own like 6 just because they're so cheap). A few of them i've had to toss because no matter what, after running dry and refilling them, i couldn't get them to take a flame again.

Recently, I've found that the flame screw needs adjusting after you refill them to get it to light effectively again. I use vector quadrillion x refined butane, so that shouldn't be a problem... 

Also, they seem to have come out with a different style now, more of a gun metal dark color on the lighter rather than the nickel look they used to have.


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Ronson Jetlite for sure. Some say to be careful what fuel you use, but I've never had a problem with using Ronson fuel. Also mind the refill instructions found elsewhere on this forum for maximum performance!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

android said:


> Cliff, it's interesting that you mention that. I've had some issues with a few of the Ronsons I've bought (OK, i own like 6 just because they're so cheap). A few of them i've had to toss because no matter what, after running dry and refilling them, i couldn't get them to take a flame again.
> 
> Recently, I've found that the flame screw needs adjusting after you refill them to get it to light effectively again. I use vector quadrillion x refined butane, so that shouldn't be a problem...
> 
> Also, they seem to have come out with a different style now, more of a gun metal dark color on the lighter rather than the nickel look they used to have.


Yeah, I use Vector, too.

That seems odd. Do you purge them before refilling?

They've always had a nickel and a gun metal, at least for the last few years. Maybe you just haven't seen one. Or do you mean different from these? Ronson Corp, ronson lighters, ronson lighter fuel, ronson butane fuel, cigarette lighters, ronson, refillable lighters, windproof, ignitors, flints, wicks, flame accessories, butane soldering torch, lighter fluid.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pittjitsu said:


> Anyone know what brand this lighter is? Lately I prefer dual flame lighters. Not dual jet, but dual flame types. So you have a soft flame for toasting and a jet for lighting or windy days. There are a few out there.


This store is run buy the guys at cheaphumidors.com, and I've ordered from them before and can vouch for them. I can't really vouch for the quality of the lighters, though - I owned both the one you're asking about and the "Double Flames Slide Lighter," and they both broke within just a few months of ownership (as I had owned and used them for a couple of months, and they were cheap, I didn't bother trying to return them).

Anyway, here's a link to the site. They have several dual flame lighters like what you are looking for. I wonder if the Vector one would be good? I have another Vector lighter and it is top notch:
https://www.buylighters.com/Dual-Flame-Lighters_c_66.html


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I know people say not to, I know i'm not supposed to and maybe my taste buds are just burnt out over the years. But I have for years used a 1964 zippo and have been very happy with it. I don't taste a difference in flavor. It was my dads lighter and he passed it on to me and a brand new one is about $15 unless you get one with engraveing, pictures etc on it.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

longburn said:


> I know people say not to, I know i'm not supposed to and maybe my taste buds are just burnt out over the years. But I have for years used a 1964 zippo and have been very happy with it. I don't taste a difference in flavor. It was my dads lighter and he passed it on to me and a brand new one is about $15 unless you get one with engraveing, pictures etc on it.


I've never bought into the crap regarding matches and supposed ruining the flavor of an entire cigar. Maybe the first draw or two at most but that's it. I would love to light two sticks, one with a torch and one with a zippo
And see if someone can tell the difference. I highly doubt it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have personal experience with them, but supposedly Zippo has reformulated their fuel to have less taste. The downside is that it evaporates faster necessitating more frequent refills.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> Anyone know what brand this lighter is? Lately I prefer dual flame lighters. Not dual jet, but dual flame types. So you have a soft flame for toasting and a jet for lighting or windy days. There are a few out there.


I know it's bad, but I bought it, and I don't know what brand it is. I'll dig around and see if i can find the box, see if that has a brand on it. 
Ok found the box.
It says "Eternity Lighter" on it, a Quick google search brought me to this site http://www.buylighters.com/Eternity-Dual-Flame-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_1073.html which is pretty close to what I paid for mine at the B&M. I have bought a lighter from these guys before, It was a dual Jet with a cutter. I can't really remember the transaction so I'm pretty sure that means it went by ok. I hope that helps.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Beebo said:


> I know it's bad, but I bought it, and I don't know what brand it is. I'll dig around and see if i can find the box, see if that has a brand on it.
> Ok found the box.
> It says "Eternity Lighter" on it, a Quick google search brought me to this site http://www.buylighters.com/Eternity-Dual-Flame-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_1073.html which is pretty close to what I paid for mine at the B&M. I have bought a lighter from these guys before, It was a dual Jet with a cutter. I can't really remember the transaction so I'm pretty sure that means it went by ok. I hope that helps.


Thanks, gahdzila also found it above. I ordered one. Lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## Beebo (Apr 15, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> Thanks, gahdzila also found it above. I ordered one. Lets see how long it lasts.


I am, as always, extremely interested to see what someone else experiences with a product I've got myself. As a baseline for comparison sake, I've had mine since.... I want to say January. I've carried, and used it everyday since around mid-late February, and it's still going strong for me.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Yeah, the Walmarts by me don't carry them. So $8 delivered is still technically pricey considering retail cost, but also still cheaper than anything else that works as good.


Joe,

Murphy Canyon walmart by Frys eletronics always has Ronsons.


----------



## Naduals (Apr 23, 2012)

I went out last night and bought my first Ronson. $2.94 at Walmart. :shock: hard to beat the price. Tried it last night on two sticks. Worked great. I will buy a couple more. One to throw in my golf bag and one to give to a friend. 

+1 for Ronson


----------



## saintjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

i was given a ronson and it works like a charm sometimes the wind and air flow screws it up though. a friend bought me a knock off zippo in italy and i put a butane insert that functions like a regular insert in it. that's my usual lighter now. i bought my dad a colibri and it didn't work out of the store. he's always told me that "the lighters that look like crack pipes are good." i'm assuming he's talking about blazers.


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

I always have the worst luck with the jet lighters. I've heard the blazer one is pretty good I guess but I believe around 50 bucks. My friend uses a butane torch he got at a hardware store, lights everytime and he used it at work for the last couple of years before he thought to use it. I'm not sure if there are any cons to using one of these, but he said he paid $30.


----------

